# BFD hookup question



## ceh383 (Jan 26, 2013)

I just purchased a Behringer dsp1124p and have a cable question.

The manual shows...
Balanced 1/4" TRS or XLR inputs and outputs.

The HTS BFD guide says...
You will need either ¼ inch or XLR type connectors on your cables. If you already have RCA type connectors on your sub cable(s), you can pick up a couple of RCA to ¼ inch adapters at Radio Shack for temporary use until you can order some RCA to ¼ inch cables. The adapters are cheaply made and they create another connection point for your signal to travel through, so I recommend purchasing some better complete cables.

I take this to mean 1/4" TS to RCA. Is this correct?

I want to buy cables, but don't want to buy the wrong ones...I do that way to often.

What type cable is recommended?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Yes, RCA to 1/4" TS. The BFD’s 1/4" jacks will take either TS or TRS.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## ceh383 (Jan 26, 2013)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Yes, RCA to 1/4" TS. The BFD’s 1/4" jacks will take either TS or TRS.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Thank you very much sir...


----------

